# Husky



## jlcop (Jan 2, 2008)

I decided to try something different. I have never tried to sculpt an animal before so using our Siberian Husky "Silver" as my model her is my first exeperiment: 








John


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Nice Job, what scale is it?


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2008)

your humans are first class, because you know the proportions of the bone structure. 

look up some books of animal sceletons. the hindlegs of your dog have no knees and no heels.


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Someday when I have much more time, I want to try doing some figures by hand. Right now I get them anywhere I can find them. I'm reluctant to put much money into the nice ones at this point. My five year old daughter loves them and they tend to move around a lot. Several of them stay on the top shelves. 

I did find a good source for dogs. There's a bubble gum machine at the grocery store with just dog figures. If I have quarters, I pick up a couple whenever I stop for groceries.  

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2008)

Posted By VillageRail on 05/13/2008 11:02 AM
There's a bubble gum machine at the grocery store with just dog figures. If I have quarters, I pick up a couple whenever I stop for groceries. " border=0> 

Paul



Paul, 
Oh yeah now I will be looking at every machine in the dang store now!!!!! /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/laugh.gif 
Toad


----------



## VillageRail (Apr 25, 2008)

Only problem with the bubble gum machines is the inability to select which dog you get. Some are better scale than others. 

I also found a machine with cats that were a good size. Went back for more, but they had taken all the machines out of that store. /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/sad.gif 

Paul


----------

